
Huge Coalition Protests EU Mandatory Piracy Filter Proposals - sr2
https://torrentfreak.com/huge-coalition-protests-eu-mandatory-piracy-filter-proposals-170530/
======
DarkKomunalec
'Modernizing' copyright law somehow never involves scaling back its ridiculous
terms and scope.

But remember, piracy is wrong - keep paying for movies and software, and see
the laws your money will buy.

